# Power Plant Maintenance Electrician position (entry level): What am I in for?



## B.Jenkins (Apr 14, 2016)

Going to go take the MASS placement test this week, hopefully I ace the test ( I'm so rusty with my math skills w/o a calc! ) then they're going to have me do a 'hands on' portion of the interview which any info on what they'll test me on will be appreciated as well. 

Considering how the company recruiter/HR keeps calling me sounds like I'm probably going to get hired, what am I in for as far as day to day routines? I've only done a little bit of Industrial during my apprenticeship and the last 6 years I've spent working in high end residential, current job I'm bending lot of EMT breaking off the rust as far as that goes but what will they expect me to know skills wise? 

This semester in school I'll be taking process control/instrumentation and a class in power plant systems so hopefully I'll get to work with one of the IC&E techs sooner than later.

Even though I have my Jman license and 10 yrs experience I expect to start on the bottom but that's okay, I'm ready to learn and excited to be possibly working in the major leagues.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

It really depends on what laws they have to follow. I went to work for a major university and found in the beginning they did the usual stuff. Trouble calls, and light bulbs were the primary jobs. Then I bumped into one of the old electricians and he mentioned Medium Voltage testing. I changed crews and was presented with a whole new set of challenges, which I enjoyed the hell out of. Lots of old Westinghouse equipment that worked like the day it was made. Large air breakers and transformers for controlling the big loads. The place had a primary voltage of 12.47kv, machine voltages 5kv and 480v. Emergency Generators (Cat 3516) at 5kv. Lots of testing, lots of taking working machines out of service and checking all of the electrical specs to the machine. The central plant, heart of the place, was at that time the 4th largest load for the utility. Got to know a side of the business that not many get the opportunity.

I stayed for 10 years soaking up knowledge and skills. Yes I ran some conduit and pulled some wire, mostly it was engage brain and learn. My first VFD was for a 500 hp water pump motor. It would not run reliably until reading the recesses of the manual I found it was rated for 40C. Early days of drives. Had to duct ac into the drive for reliability. Was not the only machine that ac was required for long term operation. It gets toasty in the deserts of Arizona. 

Congrats, keep your mouth shut and do as you are directed. So many different skills in a power plant. You will probably find you will be one of the youngest men in the crew.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

as above ..... mouth shut, , eyes and ears open
lots and lots of preventive maintenance, the occasional repair


----------



## B.Jenkins (Apr 14, 2016)

SWDweller said:


> It really depends on what laws they have to follow. I went to work for a major university and found in the beginning they did the usual stuff. Trouble calls, and light bulbs were the primary jobs. Then I bumped into one of the old electricians and he mentioned Medium Voltage testing. I changed crews and was presented with a whole new set of challenges, which I enjoyed the hell out of. Lots of old Westinghouse equipment that worked like the day it was made. Large air breakers and transformers for controlling the big loads. The place had a primary voltage of 12.47kv, machine voltages 5kv and 480v. Emergency Generators (Cat 3516) at 5kv. Lots of testing, lots of taking working machines out of service and checking all of the electrical specs to the machine. The central plant, heart of the place, was at that time the 4th largest load for the utility. Got to know a side of the business that not many get the opportunity.
> 
> I stayed for 10 years soaking up knowledge and skills. Yes I ran some conduit and pulled some wire, mostly it was engage brain and learn. My first VFD was for a 500 hp water pump motor. It would not run reliably until reading the recesses of the manual I found it was rated for 40C. Early days of drives. Had to duct ac into the drive for reliability. Was not the only machine that ac was required for long term operation. It gets toasty in the deserts of Arizona.
> 
> Congrats, keep your mouth shut and do as you are directed. So many different skills in a power plant. You will probably find you will be one of the youngest men in the crew.





> Congrats


Thank you.



> So many different skills in a power plant


Hopefully I'll discover the set of skills best suited and improve on what I already have, do plant electricians get to work on gearboxes by the way? 



> You will probably find you will be one of the youngest men in the crew.


In my early 40's but I certainly prefer to work with older folks, haven't really been 'mentored' since my apprenticeship.


----------



## B.Jenkins (Apr 14, 2016)

.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

POSS (Plant Operator Selection System) and MASS (Maintenance Positions Selection System) tests - Measures the reasoning abilities found to be important for successful job performance of plant operators and maintenance technicians
practice test here,...

Pre-employment Testing - Powering Careers


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

*Hopefully I'll discover the set of skills best suited and improve on what I already have, do plant electricians get to work on gearboxes by the way?*

The answer to that question will depend on if you are working union or non- union.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wardenclyffe said:


> POSS (Plant Operator Selection System) and MASS (Maintenance Positions Selection System) tests - Measures the reasoning abilities found to be important for successful job performance of plant operators and maintenance technicians
> practice test here,...
> 
> Pre-employment Testing - Powering Careers


Other than Grandpa Simpson, who uses a Hogshead as a unit of measure?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

glen1971 said:


> Other than Grandpa Simpson, who uses a Hogshead as a unit of measure?


*Southern Company named No. 2 Best Large Employer in America by Forbes magazine*
Southern Company has been named the No. 2 Best Large Employer in America in Forbes magazine’s 2022 rankings. Of the 500 large employers ranked, Southern Company was No. 1 among energy industry peers, No. 1 among companies in Georgia, and No. 1 across the entire Southeast.

Guess they do,...

and that is a standard test used,...


----------



## B.Jenkins (Apr 14, 2016)

Just got back from taking the exam, I think I bombed it, ran out of time for the conversions section, although I think I did okay on the mechanical section of the test, idk I've never been good at taking these types of exams even if I know the material so I messaged the recruiter to see if there's a chance in the near future to retaking the exam since I would do a lot better the 2nd time around, we'll see what happens!


----------

